# 041av specs?



## lblac36315 (Nov 20, 2002)

Can someone tell me what the engine specs on an older 041AV Stihl are? Thanks.


----------



## gatkeper1 (Nov 20, 2002)

bore 44mm
stroke 40mm
displacement 61cc


----------



## John in MA (Nov 20, 2002)

When it's up, the following is a good site for chainsaw specs:

http://www.acresinternet.com/sites/cscc.nsf

Keep in mind that some of the Stihl HP figures listed there at least used to be incorrectly high.


----------



## lblac36315 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Thanks for the QUICK replies!*

I have a buddy that had an old 041 when we cut wood in high school, this past weekend, he used my stihl and shindaiwa saws and was remembering his 041 (that he lost in pawn 15 years ago). So as a christmas gift I just got an 041AV off of e-bay for $112 to fix-up for him. Talked to seller before buying and he agreed to refund my money if I didn't like what I recieved. It needs starter recoil housing and has cut approx. 25 pickup loads of firewood with it since he bought it new. Sure hope its not a boat anchor. Anyway thanks for the fast replies.


----------



## tundraotto (Nov 21, 2002)

I can beat an 041 stihl with 20" new Sithl fullcomp chain with my muffler modified husky 136 with a 14"91VS in hardwoodof less than 7 inch diameter. That should in itself mean that the saw is outlived its useful purpose. Great saw - it just outlives its usefullness.


----------



## WRW (Nov 21, 2002)

Otto, 
I've seen you post that fact before and the only way it makes sense to me is if there is no wood over 7" in Arkansas.


----------



## lblac36315 (Nov 21, 2002)

*041 vs 136*

I know, I know. Its an old saw. wasn't designed as an rpm modern model, but it holds sentimental value to my buddy.
BTW I would take the 136 challenge, of course I pick the log.
22" hackberry? ok with ya? that's where 041's like to play! lol.
I'm just playing, I really like this site, lots of info, read all posts everyday. GREAT group of guys & gals! Thanks.


----------



## John in MA (Nov 21, 2002)

Otto, I could beat that 136 of yours with a hand lopper, but only in wood under 3/4".

Want to takes bets on which saw would win in 40" redwood? My 111S or your Husky?


----------



## stihltech (Nov 21, 2002)

*041*

I just rebuilt and sold one this year. The guy came in and wanted nothing else. 
There was a lot of difference in how they ran ,one saw to another. I have one I would put up against anything, it runs that good, but another is a dog, just never makes the power. Both in excellent shape and tuned to spec. Porting may leave a little to be desired.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen an 041G? The only gear driven saw by Stihl, other than the 090G. It was supposed to be good for cutting driftwood.
John


----------



## John in MA (Nov 24, 2002)

I believe they also made a reduction-drive Contra that used a roller chain.


----------



## logcutter429 (Nov 24, 2002)

I've got 2 41s , ones a AV and the other is an electronic both run and was got out of the dump, and for no wood here in Arkansas i cut 20" and 30" pine everyday.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi John, here's a direct drive Stihl Contra, 106 cc. They also made a "G" model which was gear driven as you said. I think it was 133 cc.
John


----------



## WoodBossAddict (Oct 2, 2011)

*Stihl 041AV Specs*

Has anyone found the specs on the Stihl 041 AV Super?? I have one in near mint condition. I remeber stumbling across something that read like 78cc?? Not sure but i was shocked that an old 041 AV super would be that big. I tried to click on links above and had no sucess. Please if anyone knows what the specs are please reply. Thank you in advance


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 3, 2011)

WoodBossAddict said:


> Has anyone found the specs on the Stihl 041 AV Super?? I have one in near mint condition. I remeber stumbling across something that read like 78cc?? Not sure but i was shocked that an old 041 AV super would be that big. I tried to click on links above and had no sucess. Please if anyone knows what the specs are please reply. Thank you in advance


 72cc's
48mm bore
40mm stroke
4.4 cu in
That's for the 041 AVE Super


----------



## MarcsTrees&Debris (Apr 1, 2014)

WRW said:


> Otto,
> I've seen you post that fact before and the only way it makes sense to me is if there is no wood over 7" in Arkansas.


I'll have to verify that there is wood over 7" here in Arkansas;-) hey, I'm working on an old 041av that my grandpa gave me. I used to have an old 041av super. Does anyone know the difference between the 2? Haven't got this one running yet, it's got a 20" 3/8 bar/chain. Had a 28" on my old super for stumps in my first days in the trees.


----------

